# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  Работа с Excel-шаблонами

## eurobax

Ищу средство для работы с Excel: чтение Excel-шаблона, замена макросов, добавление детальных строк отчета, отправка браузеру. 
Посмотрел PHPExcel, Spreadsheet_Excel_Writer, php_writeexcel. Все это библиотеки написанные на PHP. И это жуткие тормоза, если речь идет о табличных данных (страница генерируется пол-минуты!!!).
Кто либо сталкивался с этой проблемой производительности, может есть расширение для работы с Excel, которое прикручивается как dll?

Вариант с COM-объектом не предлагать, я в Линуксе. И он тоже не шибко быстрый.

----------

